# DFW DNE Meet 3/22/2003



## DNE (Jan 29, 2003)

Date: March 22, 2003
Time 5:30pm till whenever
Place : Tigerbull's
9310 Forest Ln Ste 362
Dallas, Texas 75243

We have nice meet location, and this is our permanent home. The owner/manager of the restaurant is a constable for the Dallas Police, so no problems with cops, and he offered either a 10% discount or a burger/fries/ drink special whenever we hold meets there. He's been really good to us and it looks like this will be our spot from now on. There is a large number of parking spots at Tigerbull's itself, which continues into an ex-Tom Thumb parking lot, so we will have sufficient space.

The location is right off of 635, at Forest and Abrams right near the Abrams/635 intersection. There should be DNE signs on the freeway exits.

You guys that will be there for sure need to post here, this way we can give a approximate head count to Mark so he can make accommodations for the DNE crew.

Keep in mind at this meet, we will have stickers up for sale at the meet, and we will be taking orders for a DNE polo shirt that will be embroidered. We'll have DNE in black with nissans.org printed below. A map can be found here to help you on your way.

If you have any questions comments or concerns, please feel free to email any of the DNE staff via the Contact page on the DNE site or post here.

Thanks,
DNE Staff



Meet List
----------------------------------------------------------------------
1] Darrick - (Black 4th Gen Max)
2] Joffe - SeximaGTR - (Beige 4th Gen Max)
3] Chris - BlueBOB - (Blue 4th Gen Max)
4] Ryan - Rytone777 - (Gold S14)
5] Jeff - MrEous - (Silver 4th Gen Max)
6] TekMode - (Black 03 SpecV)
7] nesquiknate - (Green 4th Gen Max) - Sold
8] Bumpin240sx - (89 240SX)
9] 92-PerlMax - (White 3rd Gen Max)
10] Joseph - Joseph77 - (White 4th Gen Max)
11] Ron - (300ZX)
12] teepot22 - (Altima)
13] 7SPEED - (White 03 SpecV)
14] Megaseth - (91 HB 240SX)
15] Sil80girlie - (92 FB 240SX)
16]
17]
18]
19]
20]


----------



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

im there bra!


----------



## DNE (Jan 29, 2003)

Well, the meet went great considering the circumstances. Last month, God shined on us and held the rain until the following day. This month he wasn't so helpful, but a lot of people still came out. All in all we had an official count of 32 cars arrive and thanks to our good buddy JaysonReliford from NissanInfinitiClub.com we had a surprise visit from a 2004 Maxima! That baby was so beautiful. I got in the drivers seat and wouldn't leave .

I will post the link to pics once they are all up and going. For all of you who aren't members already, feel free to visit our website and join. We will probably be sending out an email sometime this week containing a link to the pics and the announcements we made there.

I really want to thank all that could make it and for all of you who couldn't make it, we totally understand. Crazy rain!

For any updates on DNE, be sure to check out or forum hosted by NissanForums.com. The link is in my sig.

Thanks,
Chris
-DNE Staff


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks a bunch Chris. I had so much fun and I'm glad you guys were so receptive to Brandon and myself. So thanks all you guys. Just to let you and the guys know, I did speak to Dave Tunnel, our parts manager, and he said Heck, Yeah! We'd honor club discounts! He's already got set ups for Xterra and Z club members. I told him Courtesy was stealing our peeps and he said Courtesy-who? I'm gonna post pics later as soon as I can get my new software to act right. Thanks again.


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

so then it's a 30% flat rate discount on all nissan parts then?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

JaysonReliford said:


> *Thanks a bunch Chris. I had so much fun and I'm glad you guys were so receptive to Brandon and myself. So thanks all you guys. Just to let you and the guys know, I did speak to Dave Tunnel, our parts manager, and he said Heck, Yeah! We'd honor club discounts! He's already got set ups for Xterra and Z club members. I told him Courtesy was stealing our peeps and he said Courtesy-who? I'm gonna post pics later as soon as I can get my new software to act right. Thanks again. *


Jayson,

Which dealership are you with?


----------



## DNE (Jan 29, 2003)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Jayson,
> 
> Which dealership are you with? *


Trophy Nissan


----------



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

sounds good guys here is a link to a few of the pic's


----------

